# induction furnace on ebay



## Froggy (Mar 28, 2008)

Im thinking of buying it, but dont have enough info about it,,, I think its an electronica,, Im wondering the temp abilities and the crucible capacity,, I cant find anything by google and the owner doesnt speak very good english,,, here it is , tell me your thoughts? http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLD-SMELTER-INDUCTION-FURNACE-WITH-ACCESSORIES_W0QQitemZ140218988020QQihZ004QQcategoryZ92083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a very large rig.

Do you know the power requirements of the heater?

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't pay 1300$US to melt my gold in such a big furnace if I can make my own for less than 400$


----------



## Froggy (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a 220v , I wonder the capacity and the max temp? Cordierite (Magnesium aluminum silicate) the main material in converter substrate has a menting point of1450C,,,, so I was thinking of using a zirconium crucible, create a slag, add crushed substrate, heat, remove, cool, break the crucible and recover the metals, what do you think guys? Either buy this one, or build a large one? The 50kg one on ebay is 7 grand and looks very simple to make...... ideas, opinions? Thx, frog


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2009)

its not a bad price for an induction furnace. if you can find cheaper that would be awsome. you can also make one: make a tesla coil only the secondary coil is replaced with a crucible of what you wanna melt. it wont melt the gold, but it should heat it fairly quickly, where you can then just torch it to finish it off.

i will be selling induction furnaces and forges, along with other cool metalworking stuff like cnc machines on ebay soon. i just need the money to get everything going... =(


----------

